# مطلوب مساعدة تحويل مكنة حلاقة تعمل بالشحن الى الكهرباء



## مالكى الصعيدي (14 أكتوبر 2012)

هل يمكن تحويل دائرة مكنة حلاقة تعمل بالشحن الى انها تعمل مباشرة بالكهرباء 
وان امكن ذلك. ممكن رسم الدائرة والمكونات الخاصة بها 
شكرا على تعاونكم معى


----------



## مالكى الصعيدي (15 أكتوبر 2012)

90 مشاهدة ومافيش رد ليه كدا يا اخوانى هى ليها حل ولا ملهاش


----------



## مالكى الصعيدي (15 أكتوبر 2012)

فى حد فهم انا عايز ايه ولا انا مش عارف اوضح المشكلة


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (15 أكتوبر 2012)

المشاهدات كثيرة لعدم وضوح العنوان
لو عرف الفولت و التيار يمكن عمل وحدة تغذية توفر المطلوب


----------



## مالكى الصعيدي (16 أكتوبر 2012)

المكنة فيها حجرين شحن كل واحد 1.5 فولت يعنى بتشتغل ب 3 فولت انا عايز اشغلها مباشر من الكهرباء عن طريق محول ودا متوافر فى السوق المشكلة انى اعمل وحدة تغذية توفر المطلوب اوصل فيها المحول من الكهرباء تشتغل المكنة وشكرا للتوضيح يا اخى


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (16 أكتوبر 2012)

لم تذكر التيار الذى تسحبة
عموما يمكنك استخدام وحدة تغذية حاسب فهى تعطى 3 فولت بتيار عالى
باستخدامها يمكنك تقيس التيار الذى تسحبة الماكسنة ثم نعمل لها دائرة


----------



## ahmed nasr 1977 (16 أكتوبر 2012)

الأخ العزيز مالكى
بالنسبه للماكينه انت ممكن تشيل البطاريات خالص منها وتقوم بتوصيل الأطراف ( طبعا الموجب بالموجب والسالب بالسالب) الى ان تصل الى سوكت الشحن
بالنسبه للشحن دائما هذه الماكينات تستعمل محول 12 فولت ويمكنك إستخدام المحول لخاص بها نفسه ويمكنك التأكد منه من الماكينه نفسها لانه مكتوب عليها أو على البطاريات أو على الشاحن تبعها

هذا والله أعلم لأنك تعلم بأن شغل الكهرباء لابد من عمل قياسات قبل إطلاق التيار
مع تحياتى وبالتوفيق


----------



## zeid25 (16 أكتوبر 2012)

عادة مثل هذه الآلات تحتاج الى 3 فولت وتيار حوالي 1 امبير


----------



## مالكى الصعيدي (17 أكتوبر 2012)

ربنا يبارك فيكم وشكرا لتعاونكم معى انا لسه على قدى فى شغل الكهرباء والمكنة بتاعة اخويا الكبير وهو جدع اوى معايا وانا كنت عايز اخدمه واريحوا من تعب شحن المكنة علشان هو شغال فى الصحراء وكنت عاوز اخليها تشتغل مباشر من الفيشة والحمدلله انتوا ساعدتمونى وانا هاحاول فيها وشكرا ليكم


----------



## سامي عالي (27 أكتوبر 2012)

نعم تستطيع وبكل سهولة ان تتاكد من فولتية الماكنة وتشتري محولا له نفس الفولتية تماما *وكلما كان الامبير اكبر كلما كان المحول مرتاح ولن يسخن .
من المهم ان تتاكد من الاقطاب والا اذا عكست بدل ان تقص فانها سوف تعطيك الشعر -هذه نكتة-


----------

